# massa



## empress

Hola a todos

alguna posibilidad de que la palabra "masa" o "massa" tenga algo que ver con la marihuana???


----------



## Vanda

Sim, apenas na gíria do Brasil, coisa que eu nem sabia. Acabei de conferir no dicionário, que diz que é regionalismo da Bahia.


----------



## Makumbera

Não só da Bahia, como de quase todo o nordeste.

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro nós preferimos o "MANEIRO"!


----------



## ana lacerda

Oi
Em Portugal a palavra MASSA, em calão quer dizer: Dinheiro


----------



## empress

Vanda said:


> Sim, apenas na gíria do Brasil, coisa que eu nem sabia. Acabei de conferir no dicionário, que diz que é regionalismo da Bahia.


 
Cómo se escribe? masa o massa?


----------



## ana lacerda

Não sei se a minha resposta vai a tempo, mas escreve-se:MASSA


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Sim, apenas na gíria do Brasil, coisa que eu nem sabia. Acabei de conferir no dicionário, que diz que é regionalismo da Bahia.


Num pequeno "Dicionário de Baianês" que tenho em casa (quase se trata de um brinquedo) diz: 
Massa! = Legal!, Jóia! 
Atenção, a palavra vai anteposta ao ponto de exclamação: (*!*). Talvez se refira a outra coisa. [???]
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Massa no sentido de _legal e jóia_ já foi gíria quase nacional (não sei se ainda a usam, acho que não). Como ele perguntou a possível ligação com maconha, realmente, de acordo com Makumbera, é uma gíria de uso do nordeste brasileiro.


----------



## Brasileño

Sou do nordeste do Brasil e já ouvi bastante frases como: "Aquele cara gosta da massa" ou "... de puxar a massa". (maconha).


----------



## Denis555

Que massa! 
Sou nordestino e passei a vida usando "massa" no sentido de "legal", "jóia", Tipo, -Essa nova música de Madonna é massa! Ou -Essa nova música de Madonna é uma massa! (ainda mais coloquial)


----------



## Rayines

Denis555 said:


> Que massa!
> Sou nordestino e passei a vida usando "massa" no sentido de "legal", "jóia", Tipo, -Essa nova música de Madonna é massa! Ou -Essa nova música de Madonna é uma massa! (ainda mais coloquial)


En Argentina lo escuché usado exactamente en el mismo sentido: "¡Es una *masa*!". Con el otro significado lo desconozco.


----------



## Cosmic

No sólo masa , también joya (en el mismo sentido que en Brasil) forman parte de una lista interminable de coincidencias entre el idioma hablado cotidianamente en Argentina y  Brasil .


----------



## Brasileño

Rayines said:


> En Argentina lo escuché usado exactamente en el mismo sentido: "¡Es una *masa*!". Con el otro significado lo desconozco.


 
Essa realmente é a forma mais comum de utilização, porém reafirmo, já vi muitas vezes com o outro contexto que coloquei anteriormente. 
Escutei muito dessa forma no estado da Bahia.


----------



## Denis555

É uma massa esse fórum!


----------



## pollo13

¿Como podría traducirse la palabra massa en esta frase?
_A vizinhança dessa massa já diz que não agüenta_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pollo13 said:


> ¿Como podría traducirse la palabra massa en esta frase?
> _A vizinhança dessa massa já diz que não agüenta_


Pollo, dános un poco más de contexto. Se refiere a "massa de gente"?


----------



## pollo13

También forma parte del Rap Das Armas. Estoy intentando entender la letra pero usa mucha jerga y es complicado.
En este enlace aparece la letra completa http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?print=1&letra=1160591


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Te deseo buena suerte porque no será facil entender la letra entera. Si quieres ayuda me prontifico pero pienso que es bueno hacer un esfuerzo para grabar las palabras.

La frase _A vizinhança dessa *massa* já diz que não agüenta_ se refiere a las personas de la favela que no aguantan más a *la policía y los bandidos* en su guerra.


----------



## okporip

empress said:


> Cómo se escribe? masa o massa?



empress,

Em português, o "s" simples entre duas vogais tem um som inexistente em espanhol - dizemos "som de z", mas entenda-se bem: o "z" do português. O "s" em posição intervocálica, para que que tenha o "seu som" propriamente (o mesmo do "s" do espanhol), deve sempre ser duplo.

Casa é uma coisa e cassa, outra; poso é uma coisa, posso, outra - e essas diferenças se fazem representar, no plano fonológico, pela distinção entre "som de z"  e "som de s".


----------



## pollo13

WhoSoyEu said:


> Te deseo buena suerte porque no será facil entender la letra entera. Si quieres ayuda me prontifico pero pienso que es bueno hacer un esfuerzo para grabar las palabras.
> 
> La frase _A vizinhança dessa *massa* já diz que não agüenta_ se refiere a las personas de la favela que no aguantan más a *la policía y los bandidos* en su guerra.


 
Investigando un poco he conseguido enterderlo casi todo, solo me quedan un par de terminos que, aunque entiendo a gran escala, no consigo matizar el significado.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Vanda

_A vizinhança dessa *massa* já diz que não agüenta_ se refiere a las personas de la favela que no aguantan más a *la policía y los bandidos* en su guerra.

A vizinhança dessa gente (deste tipo de pessoas/ desta gentalha/ deste povinho) ...... que não suportam mais a polícia em constante guerra contra os bandidos.


----------

